
Auto Layout Demystified - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/09/26/auto-layout-demystified/#.V-r21v2uWbs.hackernews
======
mrlambchop
I'm a huge fan of PureLayout over using Storyboard or calling the AutoLayout
APIs directly.

[https://github.com/PureLayout/PureLayout](https://github.com/PureLayout/PureLayout)

~~~
devsquid
I consider XCode's IB to be an abomination, I use SnapKit and I love it.

[https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit](https://github.com/SnapKit/SnapKit)

------
castral
This really isn't the confusing part about Autolayout. The confusing part is
the millions of unclear ways to accomplish a given layout. Or figuring out how
to make a scroll view content height dynamic. Or move/create anything
dynamically, really.

You have to bring in third party libraries to make it easier to work with the
API programmatically and then pray to the constraint solver gods that your
changing a height constraint constant and adding 4 new constraints into the
view hierarchy doesn't throw the most useless error ever seen.

It's just unpleasant.

